# Did anyone here visit Bolshoi theater?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

How can I get there? Is it expensive? And do I need to speak Russian?
This is one place I just HAVE to visit someday; anything you could add for me?


----------



## Dima

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> How can I get there? Is it expensive? And do I need to speak Russian?
> This is one place I just HAVE to visit someday; anything you could add for me?


You can buy tickets online on english version of site of Bolshoi: https://tickets.bolshoi.ru/en/info/ptspeclist/

If you buy tickets online *a few months before visit *on site an average price will be ~100-120$ on ballet and 60-70$ on opera. At last moment remains only bad places or very expensive tickets. You don't need to speak Russian to understand music


----------



## Dima

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> anything you could add for me?


Bolshoi is mostly famous abroad for past achievements. But if you will be in Moscow I recommend you to visit Stanislavsky and Nemirovich-Danchenko Moscow Music Theatre: https://stanmus.com/
In my view it is the leading music theatre in Moscow now.
Bonus:
The tickets are much cheaper (in 2-3 times). 
Mostly no problems with tickets. 
Felix Korobov is one of the best russian conductors now.
As you may know the director of Bolshoi worked in that theatre before.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Dima said:


> Bolshoi is mostly famous abroad for past achievements. But if you will be in Moscow I recommend you to visit Stanislavsky and Nemirovich-Danchenko Moscow Music Theatre: https://stanmus.com/
> In my view it is the leading music theatre in Moscow now.
> Bonus:
> The tickets are much cheaper (in 2-3 times).
> Mostly no problems with tickets.
> Felix Korobov is one of the best russian conductors now.
> As you may know the director of Bolshoi worked in that theatre before.


How good are people in the European parts of Russia in English? And how cold are winters?


----------



## Dima

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> How good are people in the European parts of Russia in English? And how cold are winters?


Winters are unpredictable from 0 С to - 20 С. Better to take dress as warmer as you can, because with wind -4 C is the same as -20 without wind. Today is -2 C.
Unfortunately even in big cities most of russian people does not know English. Of course in big hotels there is somebody who 
knows. But if you trip alone mobile internet will help you to know what places you should visit and the route.
Free Wi-fi is in most hotels.

P.S The best weather in Moscow and St.Petersburg is between 1-20 August.


----------



## Zhdanov

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> And how cold are winters?


why so necessary to visit in winter as if there's no springtime or autumn?

how some might think winter is the only season in this part of the world at all?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Zhdanov said:


> why so necessary to visit in winter as if there's no springtime or autumn?
> 
> how some might think winter is the only season in this part of the world at all?


One of the many things I love about Russia is that it gets fabulous snowy winters. For more of us than you think, winter is our favorite season. When I go to Russia I am definitely going during the Winter! :cheers:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

JosefinaHW said:


> One of the many things I love about Russia is that it gets fabulous snowy winters. For more of us than you think, winter is our favorite season. When I go to Russia I am definitely going during the Winter! :cheers:


Couldn't phrase it better!


----------

